# The "thanks" thingie and giving "reputation"



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Yes, I'm posting far too much, but like eva33 says, it's very hot. I just mopped the living room floor and now I have to mop myself!

Having given and recieved thanks to day I wondered how many people know about those green squares next to your name when you make a post.If they start multiplying it's `cos someone has said thanks to you for posting. You probably all know that, but did you know  that you can read who has thanked you and any comment they have made by clicking on user CP???
You did all know that? Oh OK


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

I did know that - and it's very clever. It told me off for thanking one particular person too many times and said I had to spread my compliments round a bit before I could thank them again!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Alcalaina said:


> I did know that - and it's very clever. It told me off for thanking one particular person too many times and said I had to spread my compliments round a bit before I could thank them again!



Thats so annoying isnt it!! Very often I wanna thank someone or comment and it wont let me cos I've thanked em before - so what??? why cant I do it more than once!!!???


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Yes, I'm posting far too much, but like eva33 says, it's very hot. I just mopped the living room floor and now I have to mop myself!
> 
> Having given and recieved thanks to day I wondered how many people know about those green squares next to your name when you make a post.If they start multiplying it's `cos someone has said thanks to you for posting. You probably all know that, but did you know  that you can read who has thanked you and any comment they have made by clicking on user CP???
> You did all know that? Oh OK


I did not know any of this, thank you Pesky Wesky! I also don't know why some people have so many stars and others less...


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Eva33 said:


> I did not know any of this, thank you Pesky Wesky! I also don't know why some people have so many stars and others less...


I think the stars are to do with the number of posts you've made, perhaps. Anyway, what I meant was, but I didn't actually say, is that it's nice ´cos you get little comments from other forum members when they thank you, and I like that!


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Yes, I'm posting far too much, but like eva33 says, it's very hot. I just mopped the living room floor and now I have to mop myself!
> 
> Having given and recieved thanks to day I wondered how many people know about those green squares next to your name when you make a post.If they start multiplying it's `cos someone has said thanks to you for posting. You probably all know that, but did you know  that you can read who has thanked you and any comment they have made by clicking on user CP???
> You did all know that? Oh OK


No, I knew nothing about that - I have just looked and people have said really nice things about me. I'm mortified. I've never said anything nice about anyone and never acknowledge their nice comments. What must people think of me? I'll have to go back and spread some thanks. Sorry everyone.


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2010)

I had no clue. Neat find, thank you  
Having fun right now at fiestas de Bilbao. Hope all is well wherever you are!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> Thats so annoying isnt it!! Very often I wanna thank someone or comment and it wont let me cos I've thanked em before - so what??? why cant I do it more than once!!!???


but you can can't you?


you just have to 'spread the lurrrve' a bit first


I have to say I'm not really into this 'thanking' & 'reputation'


I'd rather just say _thanks_ publicly in a post & if I have something private to say
I'll use the PM system


so if anyone thinks I'm stingy & haven't returned their 'thanks' - sorry - I just don't go into my UserCP very often - & probably haven't seen it




so to anyone who has given me 'thanks' recently - no make that ever.........


*THANKS!!*


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> I have to say I'm not really into this 'thanking' & 'reputation'
> 
> 
> I'd rather just say _thanks_ publicly in a post & if I have something private to say
> ...


I agree with this, or otherwise it would be also useful to give "bad points" to members who do write obviously wrong facts , I do not mean by this differing on opinions. Facts, such as tax, emigration, traffic, property laws, health care rules etc. are just facts. Opinions are something else, it is very good that we do not have all the same and that we can express them on this forum, which is very interesting and for me actually produces the fun... I am completely against any kind of rating/reputation in any kind of forum and this is actually the first one I ever have seen this. Also the amount of posts written should not give someone a higher status. I mean this is not Club Carrefour, where the more you buy; the bigger is your return check But this is OMHO.

I am satisfied that this discussion came up, because last week, and partly because of this, I was considering to unsubscribe from this forum


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

I am completely against any kind of rating/reputation in any kind of forum and this is actually the first one I ever have seen this. Also the amount of posts written should not give someone a higher status. I mean this is not Club Carrefour said:


> [/COLOR]
> I am satisfied that this discussion came up, because last week, and partly because of this, I was considering to unsubscribe from this forum


Interesting to have different opinions about this!

Eva33, I'm at a complete loss as to why this would be a reason to unsubscribe from a forum especially when it's so low key here! Do people talk about reputation and stars? Do people compare them and comment on them? Is there a ranking?? Not in the least. 


> and this is actually the first one I ever have seen this


 I've seen it on most forums of this type and many have a space to thank the poster giving the name of the person who gave the thanks for all to see. Personally, that's exactly what I don't like.





> but you can can't you?
> 
> 
> you just have to 'spread the lurrrve' a bit first
> ...


Hi xabia, 
You do have to spread it around, but sometimes it seems you have to spread it around more than others - it doesn't seem very consistent.

And personally, apart from a quick thanks on the thread I'd _*much*_ rather thank privately. The comments are usually much more personal and also if you don't do it privately, it can clogg up the thread considerably..

The points however, I don't understand at all. I don't understand how you suddenly get a hundred or a thousand points, and as adults I think they are totally unnecessary. And the stars could go too. Few people seem to know their meaning or even to care about them.

I do like the comments though and I prefer them to be private. I suppose it could be just done pm though, thinking about it. On the other hand, without the thanks icon, I think people would use the thread to say thanks which I prefer not to happen.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Interesting to have different opinions about this!
> 
> Eva33, I'm at a complete loss as to why this would be a reason to unsubscribe from a forum especially when it's so low key here! Do people talk about reputation and stars? Do people compare them and comment on them? Is there a ranking?? Not in the least.
> I've seen it on most forums of this type and many have a space to thank the poster giving the name of the person who gave the thanks for all to see. Personally, that's exactly what I don't like.
> ...


I'm not absolutely certain about here, but on most forums the higher your reputation/number of posts - the more points you give when you give 'thanks'

& a moderator gives a massive number!!


on some forums you can choose how many points you give



as you say - it's all very understated here though - there isn't a 'gimme thanks' attitude


and that's one reason I like it here.....................


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> I'm not absolutely certain about here, but on most forums the higher your reputation/number of posts - the more points you give when you give 'thanks'
> 
> & a moderator gives a massive number!!
> 
> ...


Ahh, that definitely could be what happens.

It's a bit too complex for me!! And IMO it would be better to do away with it...


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Ahh, that definitely could be what happens.
> 
> It's a bit too complex for me!! And IMO it would be better to do away with it...


well - some people like it


do what I do & just ignore it


I think I'd been here about 6 months before I even noticed it

& it's not like I haven't been using forums for years.............................


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> well - some people like it
> 
> 
> do what I do & just ignore it
> ...


 
It's not so important and I can easily ignore it, but I'd rather have a system that suited everyone, or most of the people.


----------



## country boy (Mar 10, 2010)

A Fella could get a complex if he paid too much attention to such things, now I've been pointed at it I shall worry if my ratings don't improve! (not ).


----------



## Normatheexdiva (Jan 29, 2009)

Thanks! I thought it was just me. It's a forum, not a competition - or maybe it is? Whatever, if I see something interesting or relevant and can contribute, then I will. If not, then I float on by. 
I've met (in real life) some truly lovely people on here, despite being a zillion miles away from the expat areas in the south. 

xxxx



xabiachica said:


> well - some people like it
> 
> 
> do what I do & just ignore it
> ...


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Normatheexdiva said:


> Thanks! I thought it was just me. It's a forum, not a competition - or maybe it is? Whatever, if I see something interesting or relevant and can contribute, then I will. If not, then I float on by.
> I've met (in real life) some truly lovely people on here, despite being a zillion miles away from the expat areas in the south.
> 
> xxxx


I am not , in the least, interested in stars, green squares, numbers, or trumpets blaring when a contribution is made.
I do think thanking someone for a post is a good idea and I prefer it to be private that is to say as it is now without green squares and numbers.
I realised that many people didn't know they could receive personal thanks from people and that was the reason I decided to open this thread.
PS I too have met (Not in real life) some lovely people on the forum and am not in the expat areas of the south (although I don't know why it's important to make that distinction...)


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

I don't think we're all being entirely honest here!!! Just to play devil's advocate for a moment...I think we do rather enjoy our "stars" and "rep power", the title of "senior expat" for whatever that means!!!! It's then, after all, when we start to form our little groups of those we tend to click with and contribute on posts, even if at the end of the day, it's not really contributing anything as such but just "hablar por hablar". I don't have a problem with it and I think, along with others, when using the CP function we've noted that it's quite a cute and succinct way of sending a pm along with the thanks! 


PW - I think Norma meant the fact that this forum, along with a lot of others, tends to be mainly Southern based...but that's not a big issue...there are issues that are relevant to all of us and to which we contribute. And yes, I've met her in "real life" and she's an absolute star! But then, I think with a lot of us, we've joined up "elsewhere" and we wouldn't have a problem meeting in reality. As our Jojo has often said, it's a bit like a bar and you gravitate towards those you would hang out with in real life, etc.


----------



## Normatheexdiva (Jan 29, 2009)

Well, what I meant was that there are no international schools, golf developments, residential estates, no non-Spanish presence at all - I once wrote that it's like comparing Stornoway with Birmingham.

Very little English is spoken, you have to be fluent to survive, the weather is quite different. Most people,unless they've done 'En Rumbo' the OU course, wouldn't know anything about Galicia. 
I'm whispering this...we get free medical care. No insurance needed, despite the awful scary info that Steve posted last year. This is because this area is very underpopulated. 

The two most obvious differences are that you will be accosted in a supermarket and the person will always, without fail, ask if you are English and then tell you that they worked there in the 60s or 70s and how much they loved it. That's a real surprise.

The other is that the Galegos aren't quite mentally equipped for incomers. They expect you to understand how the hospitals work, where to go, what to ask for, because they are not used to people moving in. It can be quite tricky to work this out.

Once you are accepted though, you are part of the village. It doesn't matter as long as you learn Galego and can laugh at yourself and tell good dirty jokes. Most people have moved in from another village anyway. 
Last night, we all met up at my neighbour's house and went for our evening walk. Making a detour on the way back to steal pears from my tree, shout at my husband in bed (ill) we rapped at another neighbour's bedroom window, singing love songs until he opened it, at which point, the ring leaders ran off whilst I told on them. Then we sat outside, drinking licor de hierbas until midnight, fighting off their huge dog who'd taken to the aniseed in the aguadiente. Unforgettable.

Ooh Tally, thanks sweetie. What people don't know about T, is that she's one in a million. Mad...fun and also unforgettable. Last time we met, we spent an hour and a half in a field teaching T how to sing. 



Pesky Wesky said:


> I am not , in the least, interested in stars, green squares, numbers, or trumpets blaring when a contribution is made.
> I do think thanking someone for a post is a good idea and I prefer it to be private that is to say as it is now without green squares and numbers.
> I realised that many people didn't know they could receive personal thanks from people and that was the reason I decided to open this thread.
> PS I too have met (Not in real life) some lovely people on the forum and am not in the expat areas of the south (although I don't know why it's important to make that distinction...)


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Tallulah said:


> I don't think we're all being entirely honest here!!! Just to play devil's advocate for a moment...I think we do rather enjoy our "stars" and "rep power", the title of "senior expat" for whatever that means!!!! It's then, after all, when we start to form our little groups of those we tend to click with and contribute on posts, even if at the end of the day, it's not really contributing anything as such but just "hablar por hablar". I don't have a problem with it and I think, along with others, when using the CP function we've noted that it's quite a cute and succinct way of sending a pm along with the thanks!
> 
> 
> PW - I think Norma meant the fact that this forum, along with a lot of others, tends to be mainly Southern based...but that's not a big issue...there are issues that are relevant to all of us and to which we contribute. And yes, I've met her in "real life" and she's an absolute star! But then, I think with a lot of us, we've joined up "elsewhere" and we wouldn't have a problem meeting in reality. As our Jojo has often said, it's a bit like a bar and you gravitate towards those you would hang out with in real life, etc.


Hahaha. What's that's the royal _*we*_ is it Tallulah??!
I repeat
_*I do think thanking someone for a post is a good idea and I prefer it to be private that is to say as it is now without green squares and numbers.
I realised that many people didn't know they could receive personal thanks from people and that was the reason I decided to open this thread.
*_ 
And guess what? I've been thanked several times by people who didn't know about that part of the site, and who've enjoyed reading their messages for the first time  No one's mentioned anything about stars and numbers to me though... Yet!


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

jojo said:


> Thats so annoying isnt it!! Very often I wanna thank someone or comment and it wont let me cos I've thanked em before - so what??? why cant I do it more than once!!!???


Your a Mod, you tell us


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

*Print option*

Without wanting to open up the thanks can of worms again...
I've just found another useful "thingy" on the site!
Did you know there is a print option?? When you open a thread at the top it says thread tools. Click there, and there's a print option. Now, I know it's not needed 90% of the time, but I think I'd use it when a thread starts to get really long and "complicated" and I want to read through posts that are on different pages. Also there are times that one page of a thread gives lots of useful information that you're interested in and that you'd like to take away with you.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Without wanting to open up the thanks can of worms again...
> I've just found another useful "thingy" on the site!
> Did you know there is a print option?? When you open a thread at the top it says thread tools. Click there, and there's a print option. Now, I know it's not needed 90% of the time, but I think I'd use it when a thread starts to get really long and "complicated" and I want to read through posts that are on different pages. Also there are times that one page of a thread gives lots of useful information that you're interested in and that you'd like to take away with you.


are you bored or something??

I hadn't noticed that either - yes, could be useful


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

Well, I had no idea about what the green boxes meant until a few days ago (although I did kind of wonder about it) when I discovered there were a lot of thanks and comments about some of my posts. I did feel a bit embarrassed too because I didnt know about it, so thanks to everyone and to Pesky for this thread. I was away on holiday at the time when it was started so I didnt see it either till today!
However, now that I know about them, I have been studying them carefully and they dont multiply! They all look the same to me, its just the number on Rep. Power that changes, isnt it? Plus some of them are light green and some dark but everyone's look the same so what actually happens when someone leaves a comment do they flash or something? (Sorry to be pernickety - it must be because I am studying maths at the moment and am analyzing everything.)
The thing is I think it is nice to have the option to comment and/or thank someone for their post. And that is it, it's an option. Now that I know it's there I will use it from time to time but personally, most days I find I am hard pushed for time to even post on the forum much (apart from summer when I had less going on) so I think I prefer to thank or comment by posting. But I dont always do that cos of time factors either so I am a bit abrupt sometimes. BTW, the reputation power thing strikes me as a little bit odd and unnecessary and a bit meaningless. (And that's another maths question as to how it is worked out!)
Speaking of which I must get back to some algebra -- aargh.


----------

